# Just about to buy resale HGCV points. I have some questions please.



## pryu (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi there, we are in works to purchase resale 7000 HGCV points. It's already end of January. It may take a while for the transfer to happen.

Do you think it'll be too late to reserve club resorts and RCI exchanges for this year? 

We are looking to book Club Intrawest - Blue Mountain, RCI exchange in Ontario, Canada and Home Reservation in Orlando.

Should I ask the current owners to book our trips now? Is that possible?

I would love some suggestions please


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 23, 2014)

Orlando should not be a problem if you are booking more than a few months out.  Club Intrawest is tough unless it is during an off-season.

Kurt


----------



## Sattva (Jan 23, 2014)

_Advertising or soliciting rentals is not permitted in this forum._


----------



## presley (Jan 23, 2014)

If you buy today, you should have your points in about 60 days.  It sounds like you are planning on using quite a bit more than 7000 points if you are planning all of those trips in one year.  Hopefully, the contract is coming with some banked points.

You have a 9 month booking window with everyone else.  So, the actual booking window for December will be opening for everyone right after you have your points.  If you plan on traveling then, you are no worse off than the rest of us. Club reservations are likely if you aren't going on a major holiday. 
Orlando is always available.  RCI is a crapshoot and you probably won't get a desired trade this year.  ClubIntrawest is hard to call because we can't see their inventory.  It is call in only and I have no clue how many rooms/points CI trades to Hilton on a regular basis.

It would be difficult to have an owner book for you now.  Every booking involves a reservation fee and then there would be a guest certificate fee on top of that.  It would be over $100./per reservation just in booking fees before even considering how you would pay them back and how you work out the replacement of points.  Owners cannot transfer points to each other.  So, if you booked something later for another owner, you'll be paying out for a reservation fee and a guest cert again.


----------



## pryu (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh boy, no turning back now. Just signed all the agreements and left a deposit.

Any pointers of how to search RCI for weeks or days?
We are looking for properties in Ontario, Canada for this year.

And what's the best way to obtain DCV via HGVC RCI?


----------



## presley (Jan 23, 2014)

pryu said:


> Any pointers of how to search RCI for weeks or days?
> We are looking for properties in Ontario, Canada for this year.
> 
> And what's the best way to obtain DCV via HGVC RCI?



When your Hilton online account is set up, RCI will be added a couple weeks later.  The only way you can book RCI with HGVC is through the Hilton portal.  You will see both weeks and nights in the portal.  

You can enter an ongoing search for full weeks in RCI.  You pay $209. for the exchange at the beginning of the search.  Enter as many dates and locations as you want.  If you get a match, supposedly they email you and you have 24 hours to decide to accept the week before it goes back to inventory.  

For nightly and RCI points bookings, you can't enter a request, but you can view all inventory up to 10 months ahead of time.  You can check several times per day for changes in online inventory.  

Booking DVC is the same as booking anything else in RCI.  The inventory gets snatched up quickly.  So, the request first is a good idea, but that would be for a full week only.  DVCs are listed as having nightly stays, but I've never seen any in the inventory.


----------



## MelanieB (Jan 23, 2014)

In my very limited experience, Club Intrawest is not necessarily a difficult reservation.  I booked at about 7 months out at Tremblant, for prime ski season.  At that time there was both one and two bedroom availability throughout January and February, except for the Ontario Family Day week in mid-Feb (also winter break week for most local universities).  I believe the availability extended into March too, but I can't remember for sure.

Points values for CI during prime time are quite high, which probably helps to keep availability open.  And while it's frustrating not being able to see availability online, I suspect that also works in favour of availability.

Good luck!


----------



## Sattva (Jan 23, 2014)

I should have said, I own Club Intrawest and HGVC and will be happy to check availability in case your closing stalls. The windows aren't exactly identical looking both ways, but Blue Mountain is not generally booked up unless it is a holiday week.

Apologies moderator! I am newish and didn't realize that my old post would be considered an advertisement. 

 Carolyn


----------



## jonevans (Jan 23, 2014)

*7000 pts*

 you will have no problem use your points this year and after making your first reservation you probaly be using last call for your orlando stays.

Plan on a great stay at alocation you want because youncan always borrow next years point.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 24, 2014)

*Welcome to your new timeshare ownership*



pryu said:


> Hi there, we are in works to purchase resale 7000 HGCV points. It's already end of January. It may take a while for the transfer to happen.
> 
> Do you think it'll be too late to reserve club resorts and RCI exchanges for this year?
> 
> ...



You have some great vacation ideas and I believe that they all can be accomplished in time.  By the time the transfer happens and the points are placed in your account it will be at least March.  You will then be able to see what is available for when you want to vacation in 2014.  Perhaps all your vacation ideas will be available, maybe one or two will be available, and maybe non will be available in 2014.  With 7000 points you may only be able to do one of your vacation ideas a year.  Looking at the positive side if nothing is available in 2014 with 14000 points you may be able to do 2 or 3 of your vacation ideas in 2015.  Of the places that you are looking to book I have only gone to Orlando.  There are many resorts in Orlando so you may be able to use a Hilton Open Season or an RCI Extra Vacation or Last Call to make your vacation plans in Orlando without the use of your HGVC Points.  These are some of the hints that TUG members can give you if you ask more specific questions with specific times, and specific size of accommodations that you need.  Good Luck and enjoy your membership.


----------



## Seth Nock (Jan 25, 2014)

*Hilton Resale 7000 points*

Hilton is currently taking 5 weeks for a right of first refusal waiver.  It will then usually take 1- 2 weeks for a title search and deed preparation.  Then it is taking 3 weeks for transfer.  There is a lot of availability in Orlando.  Hilton has  again started to exercise right of first refusal.  They just exercised a 3400 point unit for $2,850 and a 7000 point unit for $8,000.  Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## pryu (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow, thanks for all the great suggestions. I'm so very excited, I'm ready to travel for the next few years.LOL!

Approx, how many points do you need to book RCI via HGVC per day during typical RED season? And I'm told there's simething equivalent to "Open season" for RCI. Is there such a thing? If so, is there one via HGVC RCI?


----------



## presley (Jan 26, 2014)

Here is the chart for RCI nights

POINT VALUES FOR RCI EXCHANGE RESERVATIONS
UNIT SIZE	CLUBPOINTS OR BONUS POINTS REQUIRED PER 7-NIGHT STAY	CLUBPOINTS OR BONUS POINTS REQUIRED PER NIGHT
Studio	starting at 1,200 to 2,400	starting at 120 to 480 (per night)
1 Bedroom	starting at 1,700 to 3,400	starting at 170 to 680 (per night)
2 Bedroom	starting at 2,400 to 4,800	starting at 240 to 960 (per night)
3 Bedroom	starting at 2,900 to 5,800	starting at 290 to 1,160 (per night)

You also pay an exchange fee to RCI and some resorts will have additional fees for housekeeping, taxes, or resort use fees.  
Found RCI fees:
Rci nigHtlY ReseRvAtions 
1
All RCI nightly transactions confirmed via the call center incur a $10 per transaction 
higher fee than if confirmed online as listed below
 1 night $ 39 
 2 nights 59 
 3 nights 79 
 4 nights 99 
 5 nights 129 
 6 nights 149 
 7 or more 209 
Rci guest ceRtiFicAte 59 
1
 An additional Housekeeping Fee will be


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 26, 2014)

pryu said:


> Wow, thanks for all the great suggestions. I'm so very excited, I'm ready to travel for the next few years.LOL!
> 
> Approx, how many points do you need to book RCI via HGVC per day during typical RED season? And I'm told there's simething equivalent to "Open season" for RCI. Is there such a thing? If so, is there one via HGVC RCI?



Timeshare systems, and in particular the HGVC Points system, bases its point cost on the size of the unit and the season that is reserved.  Also, weekend days cost more points than weekday points.  Therefore, without knowing size of unit, dates of travel, and days of the week if not the entire week, one cannot give an approximate number of points.  

There is "Last Call" is the RCI equivalent to "Open Season".  However, the selection of what is left in my opinion is no where near as good as "Open Season".  I have never used "Last Call".  However, I have used the Extra Vacation availability a number of times and reserved some excellent resorts when I wanted to travel without using my points.


----------



## Dojan123 (Jan 26, 2014)

What is extra vacations? I do not see it on the HGVC RCI portal.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 26, 2014)

*WOW, HGVC Membeship doesn't have Extra Vacations!*



Dojan123 said:


> What is extra vacations? I do not see it on the HGVC RCI portal.



I just checked the HGVC site, and you are correct.  HGVC Membership in RCI doesn't have Extra Vacations!  They have rental vacations but that is basically last call.  I have a separate RCI Points account which gives me Extra Vacations as well as Last Calls so I don't usually use the HGVC site for RCI stuff.  Last Calls only can be booked out 45 days and have a fixed dollar amount for Studios, 1 BR and 2 BR reservations.  Extra Vacations can be booked out a year in advance.  There is no restriction on the cost; I have booked them for as little as $139/week and have seen them as high as a few thousand dollars per week.  The availability is much greater and you have the ability to plan far in advance and get some nice vacations in very sought out places.  It basically is a Rental Vacation but in my opinion some of them are at a very good rate as low as $20/night for a weeks vacation.  Perhaps a call to HGVC call center may provide some additional information about this.  Maybe HGVC members do have access, but it isn't online.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 27, 2014)

*RCI Extra Vacations through*



Tamaradarann said:


> I just checked the HGVC site, and you are correct.  HGVC Membership in RCI doesn't have Extra Vacations!  They have rental vacations but that is basically last call.  I have a separate RCI Points account which gives me Extra Vacations as well as Last Calls so I don't usually use the HGVC site for RCI stuff.  Last Calls only can be booked out 45 days and have a fixed dollar amount for Studios, 1 BR and 2 BR reservations.  Extra Vacations can be booked out a year in advance.  There is no restriction on the cost; I have booked them for as little as $139/week and have seen them as high as a few thousand dollars per week.  The availability is much greater and you have the ability to plan far in advance and get some nice vacations in very sought out places.  It basically is a Rental Vacation but in my opinion some of them are at a very good rate as low as $20/night for a weeks vacation.  Perhaps a call to HGVC call center may provide some additional information about this.  Maybe HGVC members do have access, but it isn't online.



I just got off the phone with the HGVC RCI call center and while you can book Extra Vacations using the HGVC system it is not on line.  Therefore, you need to call in.  I mentioned to the call center associate that it would be good if members could see that inventory on the website.


----------



## Dojan123 (Jan 27, 2014)

How many extra vacations do they have? I would think it would take forever to state over the phone. I guess you need to tell them what they are looking for. I would rather determine where I may go based on a discount  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Jan 27, 2014)

Dojan123 said:


> How many extra vacations do they have? I would think it would take forever to state over the phone. I guess you need to tell them what they are looking for. I would rather determine where I may go based on a discount



I agree that it would be a really long phone call.  Honestly, too much trouble for me and I don't really want to pay higher club dues to cover me calling and talking on the phone that much.  

Something else we can do is post a sightings request and nice people here would  let us know if they see something that would fit in their other RCI account.  Then, hope that it is still there by the time we call Hilton.


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 27, 2014)

Jodi, don't they have RCI reps at GPP? For us, we could just show up and scan through a rep computer I suppose.


----------



## presley (Jan 27, 2014)

buzglyd said:


> Jodi, don't they have RCI reps at GPP? For us, we could just show up and scan through a rep computer I suppose.


Yes.   They have a small office off of the lobby.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 28, 2014)

*Why isn't it on the HGVC site?*



Dojan123 said:


> How many extra vacations do they have? I would think it would take forever to state over the phone. I guess you need to tell them what they are looking for. I would rather determine where I may go based on a discount
> 
> I totally agree with you it would take forever for them to list all the inventory.  I have seen over 10,000 weeks available in Florida alone.   You definitely would need to give them a location, an approximate date, and size unit for them ti search the inventory for you.  I believe the real question is Why Isn't Extra Vacations inventory on the HGVC web site?   As I mentioned I can see it through the my separate RCI account so I don't have the issue myself, however, others with no separate RCI account should pursue the issue with HGVClub.  When I was on the phone I mentioned it to the call center associate and told her to mention it up the line.  By the way, she wasn't aware that we couldn't see the Extra Vacation Inventory on the HGVC RCI website.  That ignorance reminds me of the comments that the HGVClub reservation call center associates used to give me when I first started to find out that the Revolution System couldn't extend a reservation when the inventory was limited.  In both cases the call center uses a different system so they can't understand what you are talking about and think the reservation world is fine.


----------



## pryu (Feb 24, 2014)

Woot Woot! My agent Diane Nadeau spoke to Lymari Reyes at Grand Vacations Title and she will be mailing me the final closing docs this week which means HGVC waived their ROFR!


----------



## zoodle (Mar 1, 2014)

*ROFR*

what was your purchase price?  I am looking to buy 7,000 points and am trying to determine how low I can go and still not run into ROFR.  I am seeing a lot of vegas properties listed at about $10,000 for 7,00 points but I was hoping to spend closer to $9,000.  Any thoughts on this?


----------



## RX8 (Mar 1, 2014)

zoodle said:


> what was your purchase price?  I am looking to buy 7,000 points and am trying to determine how low I can go and still not run into ROFR.  I am seeing a lot of vegas properties listed at about $10,000 for 7,00 points but I was hoping to spend closer to $9,000.  Any thoughts on this?



Judi Kozlowski sends out periodic "specials" via email.  On Tuesday I received an email that had a 7000 point Flamingo listed for $8500.  You may already know there is no ROFR at Flamingo.  Not sure if still available but worth checking out if you are serious. At the very least get added to her mailing list.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 2, 2014)

presley said:


> The only way you can book RCI with HGVC is through the Hilton portal.



Not eggsactly.
You can also call HGVC's C/S Center.
You just can't book directly with RCI 'cuz it's HGVC's account, not yours.


----------



## Ron98GT (Mar 2, 2014)

Talent312 said:


> Not eggsactly.
> You can also call HGVC's C/S Center.
> You just can't book directly with RCI 'cuz it's HGVC's account, not yours.


If you book a HGVC TS thru the HGVC/Hilton portal, you're subject to the RCI 1-in-4 rule.  If I book a TS at one of the HGVC Hawaiian TS that I've previously booked using my RCI Points account and am still within the 4 years, would I get the reservation? It sounds like I would, although the reservation will/would be under my name, it's made under a different account.

Anybody have experience with this?   It's a way to use less of my precious 7K points, and still book a 2-BR HGVC week in Hawaii.


----------



## zoodle (Mar 2, 2014)

*flamingo sale*

I just spoke to Judi and that unit sold for 10,200 with 6 bids on it.


----------



## slum808 (Mar 2, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> If you book a HGVC TS thru the HGVC/Hilton portal, you're subject to the RCI 1-in-4 rule.  If I book a TS at one of the HGVC Hawaiian TS that I've previously booked using my RCI Points account and am still within the 4 years, would I get the reservation? It sounds like I would, although the reservation will/would be under my name, it's made under a different account.
> 
> Anybody have experience with this?   It's a way to use less of my precious 7K points, and still book a 2-BR HGVC week in Hawaii.



Ron the problem with this is that the weeks are deposited more than a year out and HGVC RCI accounts are blocked from seeing HGVC weeks until 9 months. There typically all gone before HGVC owners can book any.

The way around this of course is to find a friend with a non HGVC RCI account


----------



## Ron98GT (Mar 2, 2014)

slum808 said:


> Ron the problem with this is that the weeks are deposited more than a year out and HGVC RCI accounts are blocked from seeing HGVC weeks until 9 months. There typically all gone before HGVC owners can book any.
> 
> The way around this of course is to find a friend with a non HGVC RCI account


Bummer.  With my RCI Points account, I can grab something when it's bulk deposited in May.  But, if I have to wait 3-months, forget it for anything good.  Although, I could still use the HGVC portal for places like the Bay Club (only once) and Marco Island (several to pick from) that I see on a regular basis.  

So far, I haven't even used the HGVC RCI portal.  I have too many RCI Points to burn.

Thanks,


----------



## pryu (Mar 6, 2014)

zoodle said:


> what was your purchase price?  I am looking to buy 7,000 points and am trying to determine how low I can go and still not run into ROFR.  I am seeing a lot of vegas properties listed at about $10,000 for 7,00 points but I was hoping to spend closer to $9,000.  Any thoughts on this?



I got the Orlando Seaworld 7000pts for $8000. 
Just about to fax in the closing documents. Diane Nadeau did a fabulous job!


----------



## Seth Nock (Mar 10, 2014)

Unless you really want the Flamingo, there is no reason to spend that much.  The 3 properties in Orlando have been selling for between $8,500 and $9,500.  Recently, I have had them bought back at $8,000 and less.  I have not had them bought back for $8,500 and above.  No reason to pay a $1,700 premium for Flamingo (unless you are using the 12 month window).





zoodle said:


> I just spoke to Judi and that unit sold for 10,200 with 6 bids on it.


----------



## pryu (Mar 25, 2014)

zoodle said:


> what was your purchase price?  I am looking to buy 7,000 points and am trying to determine how low I can go and still not run into ROFR.  I am seeing a lot of vegas properties listed at about $10,000 for 7,00 points but I was hoping to spend closer to $9,000.  Any thoughts on this?



Transfer signed by the seller!
15 more days, and it's mine!!!

We purchased Seaworld 7000pts Platinum for $8000 + transfer fees

I can't wait!!! BTW, can i book 2 units in the same week?
Also, what bed configurations are there for the 2 bedroom units at Seaworld? 2 kings? 1 king, 2 queens?


----------



## Ron98GT (Mar 25, 2014)

Up until recently (2013), everyone on TUG has been quoting $1/point for HGVC resales (except Flamingo, high demand units/weeks, and affiliates like my Bay Club), although I had seen some go for less.  Now everyone that recently (2014 and late 2013) purchased a resale HGVC unit is posting on TUG sales prices above $1/point ($1.15 - $1.19). Have the resale prices been improving that much?  Is it demand or ROFR that has been driving the price increases?

Note that I have seen an increase in Marriott and RCI Points prices also, both of which I own.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 25, 2014)

pryu said:


> Transfer signed by the seller!
> 15 more days, and it's mine!!!
> 
> We purchased Seaworld 7000pts Platinum for $8000 + transfer fees
> ...



The club program documents are available online, study the section on point stretching, weekdays are cheaper than weekends.  The resort section has floor plans and bed info.

http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resources/club-rules/

http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resort/seaworld-orlando-florida/

http://www.stayhgv.com/Orlando/OrlandoResorts/SeaWorld/Floorplans.aspx

3 bedroom on TUG

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=138816


----------



## Blues (Mar 26, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Up until recently (2013), everyone on TUG has been quoting $1/point for HGVC resales (except Flamingo, high demand units/weeks, and affiliates like my Bay Club), although I had seen some go for less.  Now everyone that recently (2014 and late 2013) purchased a resale HGVC unit is posting on TUG sales prices above $1/point ($1.15 - $1.19). Have the resale prices been improving that much?  Is it demand or ROFR that has been driving the price increases?



I see it more as a slow return to historic prices.  Yes, from 2008 to 2013 people were quoting as low as $1/point, even for platinum.  But prior to 2008, platinum prices were typically $1.50 to $1.75 per point.  I think prices are returning towards those levels.

-Bob


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 26, 2014)

pryu said:


> Transfer signed by the seller!
> 15 more days, and it's mine!!!
> 
> We purchased Seaworld 7000pts Platinum for $8000 + transfer fees
> ...



Congratulations 

Yes, you can book 2 units in the same week during the Club Reservation Window. You just need to make two separate reservations and pay two reservation fees.

See below for the 2 bedroom configurations at Seaworld.

If you want a specific configuration, you must select the appropriate one during the reservation process. 
When the time comes, refer to this detailed TUG thread -  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202080




> Room descriptions from the online reservation system
> 
> #1 - TWO BEDROOM LOCKOFF - 1 King & 1 Queen Bed based on the description below
> _Spacious 2 bedroom/2 bathroom suite with screened balcony or patio features master bedroom with king bed and bathroom with free-standing shower & separate whirlpool jet tub. *Second bedroom is furnished with queen bed*, bathroom with standard shower/tub combination, full-size sleeper sofa bed, convenient *kitchenette and can be easily locked off from the main living area* to create a relaxing element of privacy.  Generous living room includes separate dining area, large TV with cable and DVD player, and queen-size sleeper sofa. Suite also features full kitchen, as well as wired & wireless Internet access, washer and dryer. Maximum occupancy: 6._
> ...


----------



## Ron98GT (Mar 27, 2014)

Blues said:


> I see it more as a slow return to historic prices.  Yes, from 2008 to 2013 people were quoting as low as $1/point, even for platinum.  But prior to 2008, platinum prices were typically $1.50 to $1.75 per point.  I think prices are returning towards those levels.
> 
> -Bob


Although HGVC 7K points TS's are creeping above $1/point, I see that 5K and less TS's in Las Vegas and Florida can be purchased for around 50-cents/point and less. You can even pickup 2400 points at the Flamingo for $750.  Show you where the resale demand is: 7K to 8.4K points = > $1/point.


----------



## Pollynomial (Apr 1, 2014)

*New to TS*



Ron98GT said:


> Although HGVC 7K points TS's are creeping above $1/point, I see that 5K and less TS's in Las Vegas and Florida can be purchased for around 50-cents/point and less. You can even pickup 2400 points at the Flamingo for $750.  Show you where the resale demand is: 7K to 8.4K points = > $1/point.



Sorry if this is a dumb question but, if I purchased two TS Flamingo at the 2400 amount, would that have two MFs per year as well?


----------



## PassionForTravel (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes you would have two MF per year.


----------



## presley (Apr 1, 2014)

Pollynomial said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question but, if I purchased two TS Flamingo at the 2400 amount, would that have two MFs per year as well?



First off, let me say that would be a bad purchase decision.
An alternative that you may want to consider is buying from a resale broker who recently posted here that he has an upgrade option for his customers who are buying HGVC.  I don't know the details.  I think if you were to buy a small contract and then decide you wanted more points, you'd be able to sell your contract back to him while buying a larger one from him.  sellingtimeshares.net
If I knew about that a few years ago, I would have looked into it.  Then, there would only be one MF bill per year.


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 1, 2014)

Pollynomial said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question but, if I purchased two TS Flamingo at the 2400 amount, would that have two MFs per year as well?


One word, "Ouch"! Maybe cheap to buy ($1500), but two expensive MF's each year. All for 4800 points - ouch!


Check out the HGVC Member Guide to see where you want to go and how many points you're going to need:

http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/images/member_guide_2012/eng/pdf/ios.pdf


For $1500, your better off with something like this, where you get 5K points and low Vegas MF's:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HGVC-HILTON...90760434695?pt=Timeshares&hash=item5afb230c07


Or this one in Florida, $1100 for 5K points in Florida:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HGVC-INTERN...91063095376?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2c7c3f7850


Or another Florida, 5800 points for $1500, with no closing costs:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HGVC-INTERN...21398473036?pt=Timeshares&hash=item338c60994c


A lot of good HGVC price/point deals out there (the front-end), if you can live with less than 7K points (not me) and realize that on the back-end (MF's) you get a better deal on your yearly MF's with more points ($MF/point).


Note that I don't know if any of the above Florida comps did/will pass ROFR.  The Flamingo doesn't have ROFR.


Also, you can look at HGVC affiliates.  I paid $500 for 7k points.


----------



## Pollynomial (Apr 1, 2014)

You guys are so great! I think I've found a new hobby. I have already spent 3 nights until the wee morning hours reading posts here.


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 2, 2014)

Pollynomial said:


> You guys are so great! I think I've found a new hobby. I have already spent 3 nights until the wee morning hours reading posts here.



Check this one out.  5K points, Annual, Florida, $1125, & free closing. ROFR?  Maybe, it's only a 5K Gold.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HGVC-HILTON...91116877705?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2c7f741f89


This one looks Great.  7K points & in Vegas. Don't know why it's priced so low.  It will never pass ROFR.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HGVC-HILTON...31156383333?pt=Timeshares&hash=item1e89879665


Do you have a Snip account?  If not. something else to learn about.

http://esnipe.com/


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Apr 2, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> ...
> 
> 
> This one looks Great.  7K points & in Vegas. Don't know why it's priced so low.  It will never pass ROFR.http://tugbbs.com/forums/images/smilies/crash.gif
> ...



If you know about Snipe accounts, than you should also know that most of the bidding occurs towards the closing seconds of such auctions. So, it is not priced low (as you stated), it is just at a low bidding intensity right now. It will close higher than $7K.


----------



## pryu (Apr 2, 2014)

I would just call Diane Nadeau or Seth Nock and see what they have on hand. They will offer to sell you the right property at the right price.

Diane Nadeau
www.timesharebrokersales.com

Seth Nock
www.sellingtimeshares.net


BTW, 1 more week and the deed is mine!!! planning a trip with bunch of friends to HGVC Seaworld! The kids will love it!!! Any suggestions on which building to request?


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 2, 2014)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> *If you know about Snipe accounts, than you should also know* (OUCH) that most of the bidding occurs towards the closing seconds of such auctions. So, it is not priced low (as you stated), it is just at a low bidding intensity right now. It will close higher than $7K.


Actually, it was a rhetorical question used to invoke conversation and promote one's inquisitiveness.

And yes, I used eSnipe to procure my Marriott and my RCI Points TS's, all within the last few seconds of the auction.


----------

